# Vetasses skills recognition - no secondary education documents



## sion (Sep 1, 2012)

I am close to completing my VETASSESS skills Recognition Application - general occupations

I have the transcript and certificate for my Higher Education Qualification, but I have no record of the qualifications I gained at Secondry School (General Education). Is anyone aware as to whether this will be a problem?
Any advise would be much appreciated

Regards
Sion


----------



## lilminx18 (Aug 29, 2012)

sion said:


> I am close to completing my VETASSESS skills Recognition Application - general occupations
> 
> I have the transcript and certificate for my Higher Education Qualification, but I have no record of the qualifications I gained at Secondry School (General Education). Is anyone aware as to whether this will be a problem?
> Any advise would be much appreciated
> ...


Hi Sion

What quals did you get in secondary school?


----------



## sion (Sep 1, 2012)

lilminx18 said:


> Hi Sion
> 
> What quals did you get in secondary school?


It was just a gnvq in leisure and tourism, but I then got a degree in architecture which I do have the certificate and transcript for. I think that should be okay but not sure.


----------



## lilminx18 (Aug 29, 2012)

Unless it was a level 2, i dont think you need it. Although it might be handy to have it in case you ever want to use it.


----------

